# What is the best way to reduce belly fat and flatten your stomach?



## Derek Wilson (Jan 13, 2020)

Although it?s not easy for some, the process is VERY simple.

*1. Maintain a calorie deficit in your diet*
This does NOT mean to starve yourself. Consistently consuming more calories will result in weight GAIN. Consistently consuming less calories will result in weight LOSS.
Track your calories. This goes back to the calorie deficit or surplus. You can eat ice cream every day as long as you don?t go over your calorie limit.
Dont worry about tracking macros (carbs, fats and proteins). Just make sure you?re eating enough protein, especially if you?re exercising.
1 gram of protein is 4 calories. 1 gram of carbs is 4 calories. 1 gram of fat is 9 calories.

*2. Exercise, don?t neglect the weights!*
A simple, full body, 3 days a week routine is plenty. Find someone to teach you proper form and stick to compound exercises (exercises that work more than one muscle group). I?d prefer Squats, Deadlifts, Benchpress, etc. but the machine variations will be much easier to execute, especially if you?re new to lifting.
Building muscle doesn?t mean you?re going to become a bodybuilder. Men and women spend YEARS trying to do that, so don?t let that be a concern if you don?t want to ?get too bulky.?
Having lean muscle on your body will keep you burning calories while you?re sitting on the couch.
Cardio is helpful, absolutely, but it?s as if you?re only burning the limited calories during that cardio session. In comparison, with weights, you burn calories working on the muscle as well as maintaining the muscle (after you leave the gym).

*3. Consistency!*
As with most things in life, consistency is key.
if you find yourself off track, which you will (if you?re human), just accept ?that cheat meal happened? or ?I missed that day in the gym? and get back on track.
remind yourself daily of why you?re doing what you?re doing!
Like I said, it?s very simple:


*Maintain a calorie deficit in your diet.*
Exercise, don?t neglect the weights.
Consistency.
Good luck!


----------

